# Steuersatz oben hat Spiel.



## ders (5. März 2015)

Moin,

ich habe ein Swoop 190 und fahre es mit einer Boxxer Doppelbrückengabel und dem original Steuersatz von Acros.
Gestern habe ich beim Radwechsel gemerkt, dass die Gabel oben ca 1mm Spiel hat.
Ich kann sie nach vorne und hinten bewegen.
Die Ahead-Kappe ist so stramm angezogen, dass es am unteren Steuersatz nicht wackelt, hier ist alles fest.
Ich habe die Kappe vorsichtig fester angezogen, aber das Spiel konnte ich hierdurch nicht verringern.
Hatte dies jemand auch schon einmal?

lg und Danke!


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. März 2015)

Event. der Abstand von der Kappe zum Steuerrohr zu klein. War mal der Grund bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (5. März 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Event. der Abstand von der Kappe zum Steuerrohr zu klein. War mal der Grund bei mir.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Der Abstand ist okay, die Kappe liegt nicht auf, ein Spacer sorgt für ein paar Milimeter "Bodenfreiheit".
Als ich letztes Jahr die Gabel montierte wackelte noch nichts.


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. März 2015)

Das sich Steuersätze mit der Zeit setzen ist normal. Muss man dann ab und an nachstellen. Wieviel mm sind das denn? Kannst das ja mal mit einem schmalen zusätzlichen Spacer testen.


----------



## ders (5. März 2015)

Wenn sich der Steuersatz gesetzt hätte, hätte ich die Gabel dann nicht wieder wackelfrei fixieren müssen?
Egal wie ich an der Kappe rumdrehe, ich bekomme es nicht ohne Spiel eingestellt. 
Ich glaube ich schiebe das Ding einfach mal zu einem Bike-Laden, bin hier mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Aber Danke!


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. März 2015)

Es kann durch aus sein, dass du durch anziehen der Schraube die Spacer komprimierst und die Kappe dann auf das Steuerrohr drückt. Deshalb einfach mal probehalber einen Spacer mehr einbauen.
Was auch sein könnte... hast du alle 3 Schrauben von der oberen Gabelbrücke gelöst bevor du die Schraube angezogen hast? Wird auch häugig vergessen.


----------



## ders (5. März 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Es kann durch aus sein, dass du durch anziehen der Schraube die Spacer komprimierst und die Kappe dann auf das Steuerrohr drückt. Deshalb einfach mal probehalber einen Spacer mehr einbauen.
> Was auch sein könnte... hast du alle 3 Schrauben von der oberen Gabelbrücke gelöst bevor du die Schraube angezogen hast? Wird auch häugig vergessen.


Das ist ausgeschlosen, der eingestezte Spacer hat wirklich genug Platz und ich hatte zur Vorsicht auch schon einen höheren Spacer zm testen verwendet.
Ja, ich habe den Vorbau und die Standrohrschrauben der oberen Brücke gelöst + die Schraube, die den Gabelschaft hält.
Ich habe auch schon alles entfernt, gesäubert und neu gefettet.
Ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären. Mal sehen, was der Bike-Techniker dazu sagt.

Ich werde gleich dahin und dann berichten


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. März 2015)

Ok, dann... 
Bin gespannt was der Fachmann sagt.


----------



## LaughingBuddha (5. März 2015)

Bei meinem 190 7.0 ist der plastikkonusring nach ein paar Abfahrten gerissen... danach hatte die Gabel auch spiel.


----------



## Blut Svente (5. März 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Das sich Steuersätze mit der Zeit setzen ist normal. Muss man dann ab und an nachstellen. Wieviel mm sind das denn? Kannst das ja mal mit einem schmalen zusätzlichen Spacer testen.


da hab ich jetzt wieder was gelernt


----------



## Blut Svente (5. März 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Es kann durch aus sein, dass du durch anziehen der Schraube die Spacer komprimierst und die Kappe dann auf das Steuerrohr drückt. Deshalb einfach mal probehalber einen Spacer mehr einbauen.
> Was auch sein könnte... hast du alle 3 Schrauben von der oberen Gabelbrücke gelöst bevor du die Schraube angezogen hast? Wird auch häugig vergessen.


Spacer komprimieren... ne is klar wohl zuviel geraucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (5. März 2015)

Der Techniker meint der Steuersatz ist Brei und muss neu. 
Ich checke auch noch einmal diesen Plastikring, aber vielleicht macht es mehr Sinn einen besseren neuen Steuersatz zu verbauen? Kann jemand einen für das Radon empfehlen? 

Lg


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. März 2015)

Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit den von Nukeproof gemacht. Preis / Leistung mMn. top.


----------



## LaughingBuddha (6. März 2015)

Ich hab mir einen von "Token" geholt... kein Plastik, keine Probleme mehr.
Hauptsache der Konusring ist auch aus Metall, dann sollte alles gut sein.


----------



## ders (6. März 2015)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen von "Token" geholt... kein Plastik, keine Probleme mehr.
> Hauptsache der Konusring ist auch aus Metall, dann sollte alles gut sein.


Okay, das klingt ja schon einmal gut. 
Er meinte telefonsich, dass dort ein Ring kaputt wäre, klingt für mich erst einmal danach.
Ich hole das Bike nachher ab.
Ich bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, was das für ein Steuersatz ist. Ist das ein "Integrierter"?
Ich muss doch dann eigentlich nur die obere Hälfte tauschen, oder empfiehlt ihr dann auch gleich unten zu erneuern?

lg und Danke!


----------



## BockAufBiken (6. März 2015)

Ich vermute mal das wird eine Semi-Integrierter sein. Die Lagerschalen werden eher nicht gerissen sein. Die Lager kann man sich auch einzeln holen. Musst du u.U. mal in verschieden Kugellagershops oder bei Acros suchen. Falls der Konus oder ein anderes Kleinteil kaputt sein sollte, vllt. einfach mal bei Acros nachfragen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (6. März 2015)

http://www.fahrrad.de/acros-azx-202-tapered-schwarz-341898.html
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der den Ring ganz unten meint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (6. März 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das wird eine Semi-Integrierter sein. Die Lagerschalen werden eher nicht gerissen sein. Die Lager kann man sich auch einzeln holen. Musst du u.U. mal in verschieden Kugellagershops oder bei Acros suchen. Falls der Konus oder ein anderes Kleinteil kaputt sein sollte, vllt. einfach mal bei Acros nachfragen.


Danke, das ist eine gute Idee. Mal sehen, ob ich diesen Ring aus Metal finde, falls er das ist.

lg


----------



## LaughingBuddha (6. März 2015)

Ist auf jeden Fall ein semiintegrierter.
Aber warum willst du da jetzt noch so rumfummeln? Einmal 30 Euro für den Steuersatz in die Hand genommen, einpressen lassen und du hast nie wieder Probleme


----------



## ders (6. März 2015)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall ein semiintegrierter.
> Aber warum willst du da jetzt noch so rumfummeln? Einmal 30 Euro für den Steuersatz in die Hand genommen, einpressen lassen und du hast nie wieder Probleme


also wäre hier "Best  practice" Steuersatz oben und unten raus und ein neuer rein?!
Dann schaue ich mal welche ich finde. 
Ich dachte nur, dass es dem Rahmen nicht so gut tut, wenn man den Steursatz wechselt. 
Deshalb hätte ich jetzt ggf. erst einmal nur diesen Ring getauscht.

lg


----------



## LaughingBuddha (6. März 2015)

Das sollte an sich kein Problem für den Rahmen sein...
Das einzige ist, dass das eine Werkstatt machen müsste, weil man dafür Einpresswerkzeug benötigt.
Mir wurde das damals für 5 Euro eingepresst.


----------



## ders (6. März 2015)

okay, danke für die Info.
Dann habe ich ja jetzt eine Lösung


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2015)

ders schrieb:


> Der Techniker meint der Steuersatz ist Brei und muss neu.
> Ich checke auch noch einmal diesen Plastikring, aber vielleicht macht es mehr Sinn einen besseren neuen Steuersatz zu verbauen? Kann jemand einen für das Radon empfehlen?
> 
> Lg


Vorschlag der verbaute Steuersatz ist von Acros bitte wende dich doch mal mit deinen Problem an Acros die werden gern
Versuchen dir Weiterhelfen. Der Kunststoff Ring ist bei allen Acros Lagern Verbaut und Acros Steuersäte ist kein Billigkram.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (6. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Vorschlag der verbaute Steuersatz ist von Acros bitte wende dich doch mal mit deinen Problem an Acros die werden gern
> Versuchen dir Weiterhelfen. Der Kunststoff Ring ist bei allen Acros Lagern Verbaut und Acros Steuersäte ist kein Billigkram.
> Gruß Bodo


Jepp, habe Acros schon angeschrieben. 
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## LaughingBuddha (6. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der Kunststoff Ring ist bei allen Acros Lagern Verbaut und Acros Steuersäte ist kein Billigkram.
> Gruß Bodo


Das wollte ich damit auch gar nicht sagen! Nur ist mir das Problem mit dem gebrochenen plastikring schon von einigen swoop fahrern berichtet worden...
Mir stellt sich nur die Frage warum man nicht einfach einen aluring verbaut?


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2015)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Das wollte ich damit auch gar nicht sagen! Nur ist mir das Problem mit dem gebrochenen plastikring schon von einigen swoop fahrern berichtet worden...
> Mir stellt sich nur die Frage warum man nicht einfach einen aluring verbaut?


Der Kunststoffring hat viele Vorteile er hat zu Beispiel keine Kerbwirkung auf den Gabelrohr( hab ich schon an der stelle
Gebrochen gesehen ) Problem ist meist die Demontage muß am besten mit etwas WD40 vom Rohr gelöst werden .
Gruß Bodo


----------

